

Ask HN:How is your perfect coding place? - jcslzr

Would you rather be around more coders? music? outside? text editor?
======
fezzl
Dark, cool, quiet room with bright table lamp and coffee, plus snacks like
cookies and chocolates.

------
messel
Backroom in my house, separate from yippin little doggies, connected to hacker
friends via IM

